# Jade Goody's Mum!!



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Did anyone see this article in the Sun about Jackiey Budden wanting to have a baby for her late daughter, confusing i know, but she says Jade always wanted a girl so at 51 she is going to have a one for her.

Baring in mind her age and her new partner has had a vasectomy she is going to do this *without* the aid of IVF, if only it was that easy, somebody should give here a wake up call on loads of levels!!!

I wonder how much she got paid for that article...............

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/2558693/Jackiey-Budden-to-have-baby-for-Jade-Goody.html


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

would be close enough to an immaculate conception if it did happen without any help??


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

The mind boggles


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

She's said "I’m sure I can get pregnant naturally so I don’t even need to think about IVF." in her article in the Daily Star. It must be nice for her to have that confidence, especially at 51! Friends of mine in their twenties don't have that sort of arrogance.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

If only it was as easy as she thinks! xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

People grieve in so many different ways 

She will find out soon enough it's not that easy, and if she is lucky enough to be successful, unfortunately she'll find out another baby will not fill the gap left by Jade's death

My heart goes out to her as she is grasping at straws, but are we going to judge her for that? I hope not.

I just wish her happiness in her new relationship and hope one day the grieving gets easier for her 

Sx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree purple72 about the grieving part,  and that nothing will every replace Jade.

however instead of tabloids sensationalising her plight and allowing this to cause the contraversay they knew it would cause someone should be taking her aside, cousellling her and not allowing her to make these decisions at a time like this,  what would she do if she did get pregnant and it was a boy!

just my opinion
x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm,

Sorry to be *****y, but I think Jade would be happier if her mum lived close by the boys that she already has and took an interest in their lives rather than legging it to Tenerife with her toy boy!!!

Maybe I'm just cynical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dee


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

odriscde01 said:


> Hmm,
> 
> Sorry to be *****y, but I think Jade would be happier if her mum lived close by the boys that she already has and took an interest in their lives rather than legging it to Tenerife with her toy boy!!!


Exactly. I felt so upset for the sake of those two beautiful boys to hear about her going off to Tenerife for some bloke.


----------



## Tiggerz-jo (Aug 17, 2009)

dunno how jades mum reckons shes gonna do it without help! someone needs to seriuosly sit her down and tell her the risks and likelihood of it happening. I reckon grief has alot to play in her decision. she needs to get over jades death first before worryiing bout more kids. And she should concentrate on the boys first. 
sorry rant over 
Tiggs


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dont think she is grasping at straws. I find it hard to believe she even said it.  the beatchy part of me says, she didnt look after jade when she was a child so whats to say she'd be different now...but i've had a drink tonight    She needs to look after jades lovely boys they need her now.


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Does Jackiey have any other grown up children.? If Jade was her only child I can see her yearning for another child and can understand if she is struggling with the grieving process, but like you all have already said she has two beautiful grandsons who need her now and it is a shame she is geographically away from them now and cant focus her attention on helping with their upbringing.

Jane


----------

